# 1988 Schwinn Ontare



## schwinnbikebobb (Jul 25, 2020)

Here is one I always kept an eye out for.  Found a couple but always too expensive.  This one popped up local and I had some birthday money available so I jumped.  Paid up but with no shipping that helped.  This is exactly my kind of bike. 1 year, cool story on name and history,  higher end (this listed new for 1K, gulp!!) and in great shape and mostly original.   Had to ditch the orange bar tape and drab old tires.   The yellow pedals are growing on me. Been saving the red Brooks B17 for something and here it is. It looks better in person than in pics.


----------



## Tim s (Jul 29, 2020)

Looks great, the changes you made really make the bike pop. What does the bike weigh and what year? Tim


----------



## juvela (Jul 29, 2020)

-----

an earlier discussion thread on the machine resides here -

Schwinn Ontare


-----


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jul 29, 2020)

Hey Tim

It's a 88.  Not sure on the weight, could not find a published number and of course I have no need for a bike scale!   lol


----------



## sworley (Jul 30, 2020)

Very cool and colorful find! I had a lowly late 80s Schwinn 434 road bike in college and that thing rode great - very fast! I hope you enjoy your new find.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 30, 2020)

I just saw one of these at our local bike swap on Sunday


----------



## sworley (Jul 30, 2020)

Damn that short coupler Paramount is cool! Hopefully someone got that and restored back to stock!


----------



## Sven (Jul 31, 2020)

Great looking bike. Good choice on the yellow bar tape.


----------



## Mtb3152 (Sep 8, 2020)

I have this exact bike with red handle bar tape and white pedals. Looking to sell. Best website or place to sell it?


----------



## bikerbluz (Sep 10, 2020)

I would put it in the for sale section here on the Cabe.


----------

